# login to www.ebay.co.uk through vb 6



## helloraza (Oct 6, 2009)

hi
i am developing a VB 6.0 application, in which i need to login to www.ebay.co.uk. thorough a user input form.

for this first i need to open a web browser and then pass username and password to that webpage fields.

i have done this successfully by opening IE through vb6, but also want to do with Google Chrome.

for IE i used
Set IE = CreateObject("InternetExplorer.Application")
and then used
IE.Document.getElementById(UserNameField).Value =UserName

but for Google Chrome you cannot do

CreateObject("Google Chrome.Application")

and so no way to access Document.getElementById(UserNameField).Value = UserName

so what is solution to do this????????

thanks and regards.

raza


----------

